# Most accurate Kahr P9 or PM9 or CW9 ????



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking to buy a Kahr for CCW which is the most accurate and relaible between the P9, PM9, CW9 ?????

Thanks


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

the P9


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The P9 and the CW9 _should _perform about the same other than the P9 having a tad bit more velocity than the CW9 due to the polygonal rifling. The PM9 has a pretty good track record but can have some issues with reliability more so than the other two options.

Regarding accuracy, mechanically speaking all should perform about the same at "self defense distances" if you plan on doing anything past 15 yards you'll want one of the longer barreled guns. After some time with the PM9 your accuracy will improve, but don't be surprised if at first your groups suck. Pocket sized guns are not very forgiving to newer shooters in the accuracy department.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> The P9 and the CW9 _should _perform about the same other than the P9 having a tad bit more velocity than the CW9 due to the polygonal rifling. The PM9 has a pretty good track record but can have some issues with reliability more so than the other two options.


Don't agree with this statement as my experience has not shown the PM9 being less reliable than the P9 and/or CW9. Me and two of my shooting partners own PM9's and have not had reliability issues. We shoot the cheapest 9mm ammo we can find due to cost. I do understand early models of PM9 had a few issues. However, this can happen with most new firearms. Ruger LCP has been out a year and already has recalls on it. I own one of these also.



VAMarine said:


> Regarding accuracy, mechanically speaking all should perform about the same at "self defense distances" if you plan on doing anything past 15 yards you'll want one of the longer barreled guns. After some time with the PM9 your accuracy will improve, but don't be surprised if at first your groups suck. Pocket sized guns are not very forgiving to newer shooters in the accuracy department.


Do agree with these comments. Theoretically, a longer barrel should give you better accuracy.

Zertek, handle them all and if you can rent them to shoot, do so. It is the best way to determine what fits your hand best and which shoots well for you.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I can not speak for the listed weapons....but I own an E9 and I love it. It is the all steel frame......heavier than the P series....but still plenty light to carry. Great trigger, accurate as hell...very good gun!


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey thanks guys for your input, I gonna go to the fun shop this morning and see what they have in stock I'll let you know.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Well me and my buddy both went for the PM9, hope it works out, thanks guys for everything


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Pics and range report are in order once you bring your little darling home.:watching:


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

I handled, wasn't able to shoot, all (PM9, CW9, and P9) before buying and went with the PM9 strictly due to size and weight issues. It was a couple hundred $$ more than the CW and P, but I felt it was worth it for the added ease of carry. Good luck and good shooting!:smt1099


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

buck32 said:


> Pics and range report are in order once you bring your little darling home.:watching:


Pics and range report are posted, I couldn't be happier :smt023


----------

